# Negative pregnancy test when pregnant?



## MillyMollyM (Nov 28, 2010)

Please could you tell me how long you can get negative pregnancy tests for and yet still be pregnant? I can't just wait and see because I have immune problems and therefore have to continue taking drugs like prednisolone in order to stay pregnant. 

Sometimes my temperature (and therefore presumably my progesterone levels) remains high for days after I've started bleeding. It's made me wonder whether I could have been pregnant, yet still got a negative pregnancy test result, and inadvertently ended the pregnancy by stopping the clexane and steroids.

I'm probably just clutching at straws but am wondering how much of an issue false negatives can be?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Usually, if you are testing at the time af is due, they are so sensitive now that it is rare. I doubt that you would have done harm at that stage if it had been a false negative,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

